# MRSA - The 21st Century Super Germ



## Thomsyn (Dec 4, 2007)

Dubbed methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA), it was one of the first germs to outwit all but the most powerful drugs. MRSA infection can be fatal. Can we, or the medical community, as well as, the governments of the world afford to ignore this potentially pandemic antibiotic resistant germ? This flesh-eating bacteria causes fatal pneumonia and life-threatening heart infections. It is suddenly popping up around the country, striking healthy people, and stunning the doctors. The cause? Staph, a bacteria better known for causing skin boils once easily treated with standard antibiotic pills. That form of staph, known as MRSA, or CA-MRSA (community-associated), is responsible for many serious skin and soft tissue infections and for a serious form of pneumonia. The antibiotic resistant germ MRSA is a constant concern in hospitals, where it can attack those most vulnerable - older adults and people with weakened immune systems, burns, surgical wounds or serious underlying health problems. Until a few years ago, these drug-resistant infections were unheard of except in hospital patients, prison inmates and the chronically ill. Now, resistant strains are infecting healthy children, athletes and others within the wider community. Truly, antibiotic resistant germs is not to be ignored. Not by the medical community, the governments, and nor should we, as potential victims of this growing epidemic predicted to become pandemic. Because Resilient Germs Rebound, the astounding resilience of everyday germs has proved a major problem, one not generally anticipated.


----------

